# Thi công và lắp máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có ưu điểm gì?



## Thuanhailongvan (21/11/20)

TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ BÁN VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ.




Tổng đại lý bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin chính hãng giá sỉ tốt nhất miền Nam là đâu? Cùng theo dõi bài viết này để biết thêm về những đặc điểm của sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần Daikin và bỏ túi địa chỉ tổng đại lý bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin chính hãng giá sỉ nhé!

 +++ Tin nên xem: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất













THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CÓ NHỮNG ƯU THẾ VƯỢT TRỘI GÌ?




Thứ nhất, thiết kế mặt nạ đa hướng thổi, vuông vắn đẹp mắt.




Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin là dòng máy lạnh được thiết kế treo chìm trong tường, chỉ để lộ ra phần mặt nạ của dàn lạnh những chiếc mặt nạ được thiết kế nhỏ gọn, độc đáo góp phần tăng vẻ đẹp cho không gian phòng,không gây ảnh hưởng đến việc trang trí cũng như rất dễ dàng trong việc phối ghép với các đồ vật trong không gian.





Thứ hai, phòng cách làm lạnh ấn tượng.




Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin là dòng thổi trực tiếp qua 8 hướng thổi, cho nên, hơi lạnh sẽ mạnh mẽ hơn, khả năng điều hòa không khí sẽ tốt và nhanh hơn. Khả năng điều hòa lại không khí trong không gian tốt nhất, phù hợp với những nơi phục vụ ăn uống, hoặc nơi diễn ra nhiều hoạt động với sức chứa nhiều người.





Thứ ba, phù hợp cho nhiều không gian.




Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin là dòng thổi trực tiếp, với cánh đảo gió linh hoạt, khả năng chịu tải và hoạt động bền bỉ, do vậy, sản phẩm sẽ phù hợp với những không gian rộng, tường có nhiều họa tiết hoặc lắp đặt nhiều vật dụng như giá, kệ... bạn chọn máy lạnh âm trần để tăng khả năng khuếch tán hơi lạnh cho căn phòng: nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, cửa hàng tiện lợi, phòng khách,… hoặc thậm chí là nhà xưởng cũng có thể sử dụng hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần này.





Thứ tư, hoạt động bền bỉ, ít xảy ra tiếng ồn khó chịu trong lúc vận hành.




Vì hệ thống máy lạnh đã được lắp đặt thiết kế dàn ống lạnh âm trong trần nhà, cộng thêm tụ điện đặt bên ngoài, cách xa nơi dùng nên khi chạy máy lạnh âm trần không hề gây tiếng ồn động cơ, nó hoạt động vô cùng yên tĩnh, không gây ảnh hưởng đến người sử dụng vì vậy nó rất phù hợp cho văn phòng công ty nơi đòi hỏi sự yên tĩnh tối đa để tập trung làm việc.





Cuối cùng, cách thức thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin đơn gian, dễ dàng.




Vận chuyển, bảo trì vô cùng dễ dàng, thiết kế với nền chủ đạo là trắng và linh hoạt trong kiểu cách lắp đặt (có thể lắp âm hẳn lên trần như truyền thống hoặc phá cách với kiểu lắp lộ cả dàn lạnh và mặt nạ thổi gió ra ngoài, sau đó sơn màu trùng với không gian trần).



















THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CÓ NHỮNG MODEL NÀO? PHÙ HỢP VỚI KHÔNG GIAN RA SAO?




Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCNQ





Dòng tiêu chuẩn.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 18.050.000đ – 46.050.000đ



Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN





Dòng tiêu chuẩn.
Sản xuất: Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 19.500.000đ – 36.300.000đ


Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCF





Dòng Inverter
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R32.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 6.0hp.
Giá tham khảo: 26.800.000đ – 48.650.000đ



Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCFC





Dòng Inveter
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R32.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 19.550.000đ – 45.000.000đ




















TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ BÁN VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN NÀO LÀ CHÍNH HÃNG VỚI GIÁ SỈ?

 Khi đã quyết định mua máy lạnh âm trần Daikin thì điều tiếp theo bạn quan tâm là tìm một địa chỉ thật uy tín và chuyên nghiệp để mua và thi công.


 Chúng tôi, dịch vụ điện lạnh Hải Long Vân luôn tự tin là tổng đại lý bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin chính hãng giá sỉ nói riêng và các sản phẩm máy lạnh khác nói chung chuyên nghiệp nhất. Cam kết mang đến cho bạn sản phẩm với mức giá rẻ, cạnh tranh nhất trên thị trường, bảo đảm hàng chuẩn chất lượng, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.

Về đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin, kinh nghiệm dày dặn trên 7 năm, chuyên thầu cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, biệt thự liền kề,… (tham khảo tại ĐÂY để biết thêm về những công trình đó) Chắc chắn, chúng tôi sẽ mang đến cho bạn một không gian sống và làm việc tốt nhất!














KẾT LUẬN.



Lưu ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán công trình thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin nhanh nhất và hoàn toàn miễn phí 24/7 nhé!

 Hải Long Vân tự tin là tổng đại lý cấp 1 bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin chính hãng giá sỉ trên toàn địa bàn miền Nam, các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, Bình Thạnh, Bình Tân, huyện Cần Giờ, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Nhà Bè, và các tỉnh lân cận như Long An, Tiền Giang, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai,… với giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất. Hãy liên hệ ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!


Nguồn link tham khảo: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/tong-dai-ly-ban-va-thi-cong-may-lanh-am-tran-daikin-chinh-hang-gia-si.html


----------

